# Liquid talc



## blue hill (Mar 28, 2009)

Anyone attempted to make this?  It seems quite simple.  The have it at Bath and body works.


----------



## lsg (Mar 29, 2009)

Snowdrift Farm has a recipe for something similar.

http://www.snowdriftfarm.com/form_powders.html


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 29, 2009)

I have made it before. It's a novelty item. When the glycerin/oils absorb, you are left w/ the tapioca startch (natrasorb)  setting on your skin like a powder. It's kinda cool.


----------



## heartsong (Mar 29, 2009)

*x*

www.lotioncrafter.com  great place!  you might check with them.


----------

